# Bella my heart rat :'(



## I love all my girls (May 6, 2013)

bella did alot for everyone human & rat alike whatever we needed. earth lost a beautiful soul inside & out today & heaven gained an angel. we love & miss you baby girl. sad that you didn't overcome this illness & went before your 1st birthday. but now you can play with baby Alaric over the rainbow bridge. my heart rat & Kalista's first rat. buried her in the backyard closest to the house. Talia is starting to feel a bit better & now she's grieving too. she hasn't left my side & she helped me wrap her sister in the fleece. i think it helped with her closure.


----------



## Gannyaan (Dec 7, 2012)

Rip Bella... I'm sure she is having a blast in rattie heaven... You will be missed 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Minky (Apr 4, 2013)

So sorry for your loss. What a beautiful memorial!


----------



## I love all my girls (May 6, 2013)

Minky said:


> So sorry for your loss. What a beautiful memorial!


Thank you. She meant a lot to everyone especially me. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DustyRat (Jul 9, 2012)

Very sorry to hear the news


----------

